# who is going early mz hunt



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i'm on the the fence, weather will make my decision. might be too warm for me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's deer hunting. I'll be out there no matter what the temp. Just can't beat sitting in a tree and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im not likeing the new season at all.I always liked hunting the whole week even when it was buck only in 3 areas.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

count me in. shootin a buck can wait for gun season, plus that means more yote huntin when it gets cold.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I took a day off on each side of the new ML season. My county only allows 1+1 on deer so I am off looking at ajoining counties. I went to the DNR office in Findlay(i live there) and picked up a sheet called the Wildlife Production areas, the file given to me is for that zone like 8 counties, they are 40-80 acre fields generally having a creek or woods, I will go to one of those and just post up doe hunting. I have been hunting at some of them for years never seeing anyone else. They are quite a magnet for deer.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was under the impresson that you can only shoot a doe in the early muzzy season. Unfortunately that will be the day(s) that i see the monster and cant squeeze the trigger. I wont be attending just for that reason.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> It's deer hunting. I'll be out there no matter what the temp. Just can't beat sitting in a tree and enjoying the outdoors.


I agree, its hunting so I'm going. I enjoy new opportunities and different seasons. If I see a monster I still have a lot of season to chase him.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Not a fan of it because I hunt public land and it will mess up the rut for me with the crowd of people that will be in the woods these 2 days. But with all that said I'll still be out there filling a doe tag. I might as well get out there and shoot a deer on my bow season stomping grounds.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I keep hearing how it will mess up the rut. I'm willing to bet it will have little to no effect on the rut. Guys will be still be guys.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I will be hunting. I agree with bobk early muzzle season is not going to change the rut on the state land where I hunt. We have guys wandering around squrial hunting,dove fields where people shoot at anything that flys dove,pigeon or black birds, we have a skeet range,youth phesant season,duck season and bow season. So two days of doe hunting is not going to stop a big buck from running a hot doe two weeks latter.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think if anything it may enhance the rut a little since there will be a few less does out there to chase.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> I keep hearing how it will mess up the rut. I'm willing to bet it will have little to no effect on the rut. Guys will be still be guys.


Yep, agreed. I'll be out there hopefully.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Weather permitting ill be out there


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be out there regardless of weather.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh ill be out for sure, got a brand spanking new Thompson pro hunter to break in


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

won't be in the state this year, on those days..... have to wait till November for me....bow during rut, till gun season


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ill be out my dad loves to muzzleloader hunt and he is very excited not to drag around a smoke pole in the sleet or below zero weather. Its more of a family thing for me so ill be hitting it. I don't believe it will effect the rut i know of plenty of public ground bucks killed after pheasant opener and im sure there is more pressure during that week than a thousand days of muzzleloader hunting. Ive never seen deer as spooked as when they are being chased by dogs and lines of 20 + yayhoos shooting boxes of shells.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

sitting it out and keeping my farm nice and quiet. I'll allow the neighbors to run everything over to my place. I'll be down...just not hunting...Have to make sure no sneakies come in on me. My bowhunting doesn't begin until Oct 25 and my bow season ends around Nov 20. 

I hate the fact they moved fall turkey season because of the early ML season.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Not interested.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Zero interest from our group and since we have few tresspass problems we'll ues the days to get other things done around the property and at our homes.....that way when we actually want to hunt we'll have time.

I think it's a good opportunity to take kids....nice warm hunting weather and a firearm season. If this season sticks around the only time we'll ever hunt would be to take a kid out. 

I thought it was a bad idea at the start and still do. My opinion has nothing to do with "messing up my hunting". It has everything to do with the ODNR continuing their agenda and using hunters like puppets on a string to accomplish their goals.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

My 5 year old son wants to go so this will be the perfect time to take him.
We can sit in a blind and not worry too much about scaring all the big bucks away.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Should make for a good hunt to take my kids out. Get them out of the way so I can get down to some serious business.


----------

